# 93 v8 4.2 lowered 1.5 inches with springs and schocks.



## 04 passat wagon (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 93 v8 4.2 lowered 1.5 inches with springs and schocks. (04 passat wagon)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are the wheel and tire specs?
Mikki x


----------



## 04 passat wagon (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: 93 v8 4.2 lowered 1.5 inches with springs and schocks. (MikkiJayne)*

I wish I could tell you I no longer have the car, if I find out I'll let you know. The wheels where 18s with p-zeros. I know they where the tightest fight with out any rub. All specs said they would not work but they did without any trouble. The car handled unbelievable.


----------

